

Ask HN: is PHPstorm worth the price, over Aptana? - matponta

Do you think PHPstorm (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.jetbrains.com&#x2F;phpstorm&#x2F;) is worth the price  (yes, it actually costs money) over a free IDE, say Aptana?
======
dancryer
I would say yes. PHP Storm, if nothing else, is a lot more system friendly for
me than any other IDE I have tried (incl. Aptana, Zend Studio, Netbeans, etc.)

------
vilmosioo
Definitely. JetBrains have the best IDEs out there and you save a lot of time
developing.

So it's CHEAPER to pay for PHPStorm.

------
matponta
Yes, you cheap!

------
matponta
Not at all!

------
matponta
Yes, barely

